# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Antivirus gratuit pour serveur 2008

## zooffy

Bonjour tout le monde.

Je cherche un antivirus gratuit pour installer sur un Windows WEB Server 2008.

Aprs avoir interrog mon ami Google, j'ai beaucoup de mal  trouver. Soit c'est du personnel et donc pas compatible sur un serveur, soit c'est payant.

Auriez vous un nom d'antivirus et ventuellement un lien de tlchargement ?
Ou ce type de chose n'existe pas ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Tmutantv1

A mon avis a n'existe pas. Les versions gratuites des anti-virus sont pour une utilisation personnelle. Vu que les serveurs sont *presque toujours* pour des entreprises, je pense qu'il n'y a rien de gratuit pour eux. Juste les demos sont disponibles.

----------


## zooffy

Merci pour ton aide.

Mon hbergeur me propose une suite Norton pour 6  H.T. par mois, je vais essayer a. J'espre que Norton est toujours  la hauteur de sa rputation.

----------


## Benj.

> Merci pour ton aide.
> 
> Mon hbergeur me propose une suite Norton pour 6  H.T. par mois, je vais essayer a. J'espre que Norton est toujours  la hauteur de sa rputation.


L''a-t-il vraiment t un jour ?

ClamWin est compatible avec Windows 2K3 Server, pas sr qu'il le soit avec 2K8 mais peut-tre que a vaut la peine d'essayer : source.

----------


## zooffy

> L''a-t-il vraiment t un jour ?


Oui, heureusement pour lui.

Mais en regardant ton ge, je comprends pourquoi tu dis cela. A l'heure de gloire de Norton, tu devais tre en Primaire,  vue de nez.

Mais bon, comme j'ai dit, j'ai pris la suite, payante, donc je vais voir et je gard ton lien sous le coude, au cas o.

----------


## becket

Il existe une version de FortiClient gratuite pour Windows Server 2003/2008

----------


## zooffy

Merci pour le lien

----------

